# How to post Pictures



## Jim (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi,
Here is a quick tutorial on how to add pictures to your post. I would prefer people upload them directly to their post so we do not have another Photobucket debacle where they strong-armed people into buying plans after using there service for years. People refused to give in, and we lost most of the Photobucket picture links in many posts.

That being said, follow the instructions below, and if you get stuck, please reach out to me directly or reply to this thread. This will be a work in progress as we refine the procedures. I hope this helps. Again, if something is unclear, please, please, please reach out. No question is a dumb question here on TinBoats.net, seriously.

*Adding a picture or multiple pictures*
Creating a new post or replying to one follows the exact procedure when adding pictures. I used a new post as an example.

1, First thing you need to do is choose the file you want. See the picture below to see where to click.



2, After you choose the file you want, you have to "Add the File". If you want to add multiple pictures, you have to do this each time. First Choose, then Add. 



3, After you have uploaded and added the pictures, you can simply finish writing your post, and the pictures will be added at the bottom of your post. If you want to place them inline in the post (like this tutorial) you have that option by choosing the picture, placing your cursor where you want it and then press the "Place Inline" button as shown below.



4, Look at the picture below to see what your photo will look like if you click the "Place inline" button.



5,When all is said and done, Below is what you should see.


----------



## surfman (Feb 25, 2019)

Can you add this to the FAQ section?

Well I got it to add pictures now how do you stop it from rotating them? I even tried rotating the picture first and it still came out this way??


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Sufman, 

If memory serves I got around this pic rotation problem by reducing the size of the photo(s).

Let's see if it works:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like it worked. If memory serves, seems like anything over 480 x 640 pixels causes this rotation problem. Change the size using your photo editing function before you post it.


----------



## surfman (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks, I was kind of thinking that, I do that.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2019)

I am hoping the upgrade to the forum software will allow us to change/upgrade the plugin that will allow for minor editing of photos with real basics like rotation.

We will get there one day. :lol:


----------



## surfman (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks, well I reduced it to 433x577 and it is still rotating the darn thing.


That size is what the windows editor does, it gives you 4 choices and that size is the smaller. It says it is used for avatars. I though it would be smaller than it is but it is still rotating for me.

LDUBS how did you resize the photo? Did you use Paint, the new 3d-Paint that came with Windows 10 sucks, can't do what i want but looks like I can do a bunch of stuff I could care less about. 

Okay, I don't get it, this picture is 3264x2448 and it posts fine, some post just fine some want to rotate, no matter what I do.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm far from an expert so can't really talk with a lot of confidence about this. I'm using a MacBook. I opened the photo in "Preview" and set to a smaller size (pixels). 

I opened the photo below and changed it to 240 x 320 pixels. It is 29 KB. Was 49 KB in the post above. Looks OK when I repost it below.

So, I conclude changing to a smaller size helps. I could be all wet. Maybe I'm just holding my mouth right, who knows.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

When I try to attach the original from your latest post I get the same "rotation" even though it shows as OK when I open it on my laptop. So, again reducing the size to a small file seems to help. Though in this case the file was pretty small to begin with. Again, I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2019)

Are you taking pictures in landscape mode? Does that make a difference? I'm going to try it. 2 of the same picture, one in landscape mode.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2019)

Test


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 27, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> When I try to attach the original from your latest post I get the same "rotation" even though it shows as OK when I open it on my laptop. So, again reducing the size to a small file seems to help. Though in this case the file was pretty small to begin with. Again, I'm just guessing here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1



So, I think I'll try this again. I downloaded the sideways image above to my MacBook. The downloaded image displays correctly on my MacBook. The image is 360x480 (49 KB). I open it in Preview and change it to 240x360 (29 KB). This just happens to be the lowest setting in the dimension tool drop-down. Here is the revised smaller image posted below. If what I expect happens, it is posted right side up. Not sure why but this seems to always work for me.


----------



## surfman (Feb 27, 2019)

surfman said:


> Okay, I don't get it, this picture is 3264x2448 and it posts fine, some post just fine some want to rotate, no matter what I do.




So how do you explain this one that is huge and posts just fine? The pictures are taken with a iphone and if it is tall it is in portrait mode holding phone vertical and if it is wide it is in landscape mode holding phone horizontal. I guess but, it looks like all those are the same portrait mode? Some of the pictures I post are fine, sometimes they seem to rotate and you can't stop it. #-o


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 27, 2019)

Surfman, I honestly don't know the answer. My photos are also from an iPhone. Seems no rhyme or reason behind why this happens. All I know and share is what seems to work for me when I encounter this issue. 

Anyway, don't let it stop you from posting photos -- always enjoy seeing pic's.


----------



## surfman (Mar 1, 2019)

No problem, thanks, I like doing it this way a lot better than hosting them on some other third party web site anyway, that is just dumb to me.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2021)

A quick recap.......

This is just a little howto for folks on posting pictures on the forum.
PIC needs to be a standard image file - i.e. jpg, png, etc.

1. Post a new topic, or reply to an existing topic.
2. Towards the bottom of the page, where you are creating your post, there is an "Upload Attachment" section. > Click on "Choose File" in the Filename section. (you will need to know where the image file is on your computer, or device, you are using to create the post).
3. Click on "Add the File" in the File Comment section.
4. Click on "Place inline" in the Attachments section to place the image in your post.


----------

